# 10 Gallon Tank Shelf



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I need some sort of shelf for my ten gallon tanks. I would like it to hold 3 tanks, one on top, then two on the other two shelves. It would be great if it was a pull out drawer, but not needed. I have a desk that I frankensteined together and where the printer is supposed to go, I put a mouse cage, so it pulls out. If you guys know of anything, that would be GREAT! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe just hit up a local Goodwill/thrift store with your tank measurements? I had gotten a white plastic shelf from walmart that fit ten gallons perfectly. I think it was this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-4-Shelf-Solid-Shelving-Unit-White/17219642


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

They are 10 gallon tanks so they are 20" x 10" x 12". I'll check that out. I kinda wanted something that will hold two tanks on shelves then the top shelf would be open. Thank you for your help!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Or you could do what I do. Get your kid interested, then take over the tops of his dressers and toy shelf for tanks. LOL. They are his mice. Honest! Right...


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Hahaha that's a good idea... I kinda did that already, lol


----------

